# Remember when they were legal?



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 29, 2010)

Remembeer when newts were legal?
I had about 5 when I was about 7 years old...

EVERY pet shop had them for a few bucks each, then all of a sudden when mine died a few years later and I wanted more... BAM! Not allowed to have them anymore.

Just a question, what else was legal, then became illegal and why?
Pet shops still sell rabbits and mice...


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 29, 2010)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Just a question, what else was legal, then became illegal?


Being able to smack your children............ Aaahhh, the good old days


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 29, 2010)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Pet shops still sell rabbits and mice...



Qld doesn't sell rabbits. Illegal.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 29, 2010)

really?
Didn't know that...
I wish it were the same here.... although, I am thinking about getting some to feed to my snake when she gets bigger...


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

wow newts would bee cool as i know another one is terrapins they can't be bought in victoria any more


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember Cronulla Aquarium always had newts available, they took second place to the much larger axolotls though.... and they are still here..


----------



## Shredder (Oct 29, 2010)

Before prohibition everything was legal,
Gee they even put cocaine in coca cola


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

danieloflat said:


> wow newts would bee cool as i know another one is terrapins they can't be bought in victoria any more


 
terrapins was just a common name used for turtles...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

well that was one way to get repeat customers..


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 29, 2010)

really, so hey are not illegal?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

well they would be now I guess...


----------



## Minka (Oct 29, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I remember Cronulla Aquarium always had newts available, they took second place to the much larger axolotls though.... and they are still here..



Lol @ Cronulla Aquarium, i remember them not even being able to keep their Guppies alive.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

and they had a long neck on display for many years..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 29, 2010)

They have "Salamanders" in alot of pet shops, but really they are just morphed axolotls


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 30, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> They have "Salamanders" in alot of pet shops, but really they are just morphed axolotls


Yeah seen them, they don't mind charging heaps for 'em either. A lot of money for an axo.

haha to terrapins. We have an old picture at home of me as a real young bloke back in the early 70s (I was probably about 3 or 4yo), sticking my hand in the aquarium fishing for the turtles haha. 
Even back then combining my two passions that remain still, fishing & reptiles haha


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 30, 2010)

do they sell salamanders in victoria? :O


----------



## xavarx7 (Oct 31, 2010)

i have seen some salamanders "morphed axo's" for sale about a year ago in vic, they were going for about $80 i think


----------



## Snowman (Oct 31, 2010)

Sucked when fireworks became illegal
Sucked when flick knives and butterfly knives became illegal (buttefly knives were fun to twirl)
Sucked when radar detectors became illegal
Sucked when cross bows and blow guns and bb guns became illegal
Sucked when wrist rockets became illegal

All the above were banned because of a minority who used them foolishly.


----------



## Sterlo (Dec 4, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Sucked when fireworks became illegal
> Sucked when flick knives and butterfly knives became illegal (buttefly knives were fun to twirl)
> Sucked when radar detectors became illegal
> Sucked when cross bows and blow guns and bb guns became illegal
> ...


 
Best reply yet!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 5, 2010)

lol bb guns and air rifles were fun as a kid now u need a license n qld for an air rifle.... lol

my misus used to collect replica guns and old guns with the fireing pin welded and they got confiscated for some bs reason.

so many fun things used to be legal and as stated above only took a minority to ruin it for the rest of the responsible world even things like alchole and cigerets today cost probably double what i used to pay in highschool only 10-15yrs ago


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 5, 2010)

Sucked when American Pitbull Terriers became restricted.

The above was banned because of a minority who used them foolishly.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 5, 2010)

/...


----------



## scorps (Dec 5, 2010)

MrSpike said:


> Sucked when American Pitbull Terriers became restricted.
> 
> The above was banned because of a minority who used them foolishly.


 
Couldn't agree more


----------



## skay123 (Dec 5, 2010)

sarah_m said:


> Being able to smack your children............ Aaahhh, the good old days


 
Gold


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 6, 2010)

with a son thats the spawn of satan i have to agree with sarah child safty are useless when u need them and tho police are just as useless with younger kids yet if u do anything yourself ur screwed. 
point stepson would constantloy run away and steel from us and shops ect... child safty said they couldnt do anything as he is doing it coz he wants to not coz of us, police couldnt charge him coz of his age for the steeling yet if we hit him , locked him in a room, ect ect we would have been charged with entraptment assult blah blah blah even to the point if we let hiom come and go to do whatever he pleased we would be charged with neglect.

some laws ect make it harder to control them not easier imo when i was i a kid id have been scared ****less to do something like that and he never tryed to sneek anything if he took money it was everything wether $20 or $400 most kids would sneek 5-$10 or something like that and try get away with it its been a very hard yr for us but looks like its finally geting better


----------



## cris (Dec 6, 2010)

Everything is legal until you get caught 

Airguns and bb guns can easily be made into lethal weapons, no joke, just ask the KGB. Many people on this site have access to stuff that could make them highly lethal too (not going to elaborate on that and feet and hands are also lethal but are legal, what the?). While i think the restrictions on airgun/bb gun use are really stupid and excessive i dont see any harm in them being licenced, makes far more sense than licencing common reptiles. Replica guns arnt legal without licence, even though i have seen them openly for sale in large supermarkets, basic reason is until you try to shoot someone they will work the same for robbing people.

Butterfly knives are pure awesomeness, very fun to play with and much less of a threat than a machete, bottle of petrol or a shovel. That said easily as dangerous as an average steak knife, are they still legal?

Im pretty sure slingshots(like bart has not david vs goliath type) are still legal, although you had to buy them in seperate pieces when i was a kid.

Its possible to obtain fireworks legally in some cases, better ways to have fun with fire are shown in the dukes of hazard movie(im yet to try that myself though).

Crossbows arnt illegal in Qld although only allowed on licence for rural hunting, in NSW they are only allowed for target shooting, probably wont be long until the degenerate animal liberationists get them banned here though.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 6, 2010)

nah slingshots are "technically ilagally sold" there not allowed to be sold or owned in ql however most people get them like i did as burley throwers LOL its a joke i know however its just the manufacturers way around the law just like stills and there are other things with this kind of twist on them like bongs in smoke shops.

there legally sold for a specific reason even tho 99% of the population of people buying them dont use them for that reason


----------



## jinin (Dec 9, 2010)

skay123 said:


> Gold



Agree 100%.....They wonder why todays kids are growing up to be such 4rs3h0les, because of lack of discipline. It has even become rare to see a parent yelling at their children these days...


----------



## skay123 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was a **** of a child (still am some times) and if I didnt get a good beating every now and then I would deffinately be alot worse, there is deffinate lines that shouldn't be crossed but a good open hand or wooden spoon or belt does wonders imo, 

Skay


----------



## Thyla (Dec 9, 2010)

My understanding is that Australia doesn't have any native newts. In accordance with the normal "no non-native animals can be kept in Australia" policy it makes sense they would now be illegal


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 9, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Sucked when fireworks became illegal - still easy to get OR make
> Sucked when flick knives and butterfly knives became illegal (buttefly knives were fun to twirl) i know of a few people with them
> Sucked when radar detectors became illegal - i dunno about this one?
> Sucked when cross bows and blow guns and bb guns became illegal - i know of a few crossbows and slug guns
> ...


i agree tho, if idiots didnt be idiots, fun things wouldnt be illegal


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 9, 2010)

making fire works if fun.
I'm smacking my children. 
My mom belted the crap out of me with anything harder than her fist..I turned out normal....ish


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 12, 2010)

My parents are considered 'old school' and always go on about nearly everything you guys have stated. Although I am a teenager now I have to agree that I thank them for being so strict with me, and still am, all I have to do is look at some of the people I use to go to school with and they are off there trees in every way possible. Why? No authority on behalf of their parents, sad really; and I'm the one who gets told my parents are 'weird'. lol.
Dylan


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> nah slingshots are "technically ilagally sold" there not allowed to be sold or owned in ql


 
they are perfectly legal as far as i'm aware as long as they do not have an arm rest, with an arm rest they become classed as a semi automatic weapon and are then illegal.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 12, 2010)

ah tri always thaught they was illegal hence y there only sold as "bait throwers"


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 12, 2010)

> they are perfectly legal as far as i'm aware




Unfortunately not in NSW  although u still find them at some stores in the markets . I had no idea orange guns/ cannons were illegal until a guy i knew had one confiscated when the police searched his house.

I heard a while back they were trying to make cap guns illegal also.

They are forever ruining our old childhood days, if only it was all legal so we could reminisce about the old days, they were so much fun!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know what the other states used to be like but we used to be allowed to ride in the back of a ute on the main roads in the NT.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha used to be able to here but no longer ither


----------

